# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Rkdetector v2.0 & others

## fp_post

Rkdetector v2.0 beta:
http://www.rootkitdetector.com

modGreper v0.3:
http://invisiblethings.org

ProcessHunter:
http://www.wasm.ru/print.php?article=hiddndt

RegDellNull v1.10:
http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/RegDelNull.html

SDTrestore v0.2:
http://www.security.org.sg/code/sdtrestore.html 

RootKitUnHooker v2.0 beta5:
www.rkunhooker.narod.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

> RootKitUnHooker v2.0 beta5:
> www.rkunhooker.narod.ru


я думаю, что это была ключевая ссылка во всем сообщении.

p.s. размещать файлы на rapidshare не совсем удобно - вот например в данный момент они отказываются показывать картинку с числом, которое нужно ввести для скачивания  :Wink:

----------


## fp_post

to *МОСТ:*



> я думаю, что это была ключевая ссылка во всем сообщении.
> размещать файлы на rapidshare не совсем удобно...


в смысле?
я к разработчикам этой тулзины отношения не имею:
узнал о ней на форуме sysinternals...

----------


## Ego1st

ProcessHunter: кстати помойму очень неплохая вещь..

----------

